# Port or drill air hole cape Town



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

As you all know i purchased a kayfun lite i think but the issue im having is air flow so I'd like to know if any vaper in the cape can port my air hole to a bigger diameter.


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> As you all know i purchased a kayfun 3.1 i think but the issue im having is air flow so I'd like to know if any vaper in the cape can port my air hole to a bigger diameter.



im not sure if driling the air hole in a kayfun is such a good idea. while i was researching how to get rid of the wind suction noise a few months back i learnt that the airhole and juice leakage factor are somehow linked. however have you tried removing the afc screw completely in an attempt to create more air inflow?


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

I dont know where it is lol kayfun noob


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> I dont know where it is lol kayfun noob


if you look on the side toward the bottom there is a hole that runs on a slight slant. the screw is probably all the way in. try to do one full turn loose. to the left i believe. and then see if that has improved your airflow issue. in the kayfun box they would have given you a flat precision screw driver. let me know if it resolves your issue


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Sorry noob mistake its a kayfun lite


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Sorry noob mistake its a kayfun lite


on the base. there is a small hole. looks like possibly a 2mm hole. its in there


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

No only 1 hole on my lite thats the air hole there's 1 screw on bottom for juice filling


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> No only 1 hole on my lite thats the air hole there's 1 screw on bottom for juice filling


the screw should be inside the airhole


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

If that is the Kayfun 3.1 ES then there should be a catch cup, which in my experience has prevented any leaking even with the crappiest build I could come up with.

I have seen a few videos where guys have increased the airflow and what they have done is drill out the airhole bigger and slotted the 510 pin as well.


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

The guys that port their centre posts are using the Kayfun 3.1 and no one drills out the Kayfun lite. As far as I know the Kayfun lite does not have an airflow screw


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Read online that the airhole can be drilled i think its a bad clone will probably have to ask @capevapingsupplies


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Read online that the airhole can be drilled i think its a bad clone will probably have to ask @capevapingsupplies



i had a kayfun lite and the screw was inside the airhole. please check and let me know else its going to bug me all day till i get home


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Lol i checked buddy only a screw on post and juice fill the litw has no adjustable afc lol. And I'm not home atm


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Lol i checked buddy only a screw on post and juice fill the litw has no adjustable afc lol. And I'm not home atm



cool. im gna see if i can run awat from home to check out my kayfun lite as well. i remember in precious threads when i just got my kayfun there was alot of talk about leakages and and air noise. like a whistle. and one of the methods to remedy this was to close the screw almost completely. i know its not idea but it really was one of the solutions they gave. i will hit you back with some feedback if i manage to secure a hour so i can go and get my tank and take some pics


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

Original KF lite didn't have adjustment as far as I can remember. 
I would not recommend drilling. I have drilled my russians but they had adjustable airflow and I could turn the screw in. 
If you do drill it you are going to get bigger clouds with a decent coil but you will be making a flavour trade off. Seeing as it seems that you have no airflow control that becomes irreversible. 
Short version:
I can do it for you but I wouldn't recommend it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

I prefer clouds on rbas... So I'll probably pay you a visit


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

@gman211991

this is straight out the manual
*The problem: The draw is too tight
The reason: Very large coil and/or wick
What happens: Air flow in evaporation chamber gets obstructed
What to do: Setup the coil and wick correctly
The reason: The blockage of the air duct (1g)
What happens: Something obstructs the airflow through the duct
What to do: Remove the obstruction
*
basically there needs to be a space between the airhole(between the screw posts) and the coil itself. i would say around 3ml to be safe. sounds like the coil or wick is blocking the air intake and this is resulting in the tighter draw.


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @gman211991
> 
> this is straight out the manual
> *The problem: The draw is too tight
> ...


Thanks will get @yusufcapevaper the coil maestro a.k.a my lil bro to check it out


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Thanks will get @yusufcapevaper the coil maestro a.k.a my lil bro to check it out


have a look here. maybe gives you some ideas 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-58#post-32468


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Read online that the airhole can be drilled i think its a bad clone will probably have to ask @capevapingsupplies


can be done but as @gazacpt said its a trade off for flavor. gaza will sort you out. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> can be done but as @gazacpt said its a trade off for flavor. gaza will sort you out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Shot shareef


----------

